# How did you decide?



## Radar_Love (Dec 19, 2007)

Out of curiosity, I was wondering how you all came up with or decided on the names for your Chi(s)? This is always a fun topic...

Radar got his name the very first time I saw him. No joke, the first thing I said was...."That dog could pick up Radar with those ears!". So, the name Radar stuck!

We decided on the name Rebel for our new merle pup mostly due to the fact that we live in the south, and we like the confederate things. And, it also works since there is still alot of rebellion against the merle gene in Chihuahuas...


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2008)

I got chico partly from a names website and partly cos I had that darned song "it's chico time" in my head. He gets called cheeky boy because he is such a cheeky devil at time.

Maxwell was called maxi by the breeder, which is lovelly but I just preferred maxwell, and angel cos she looked so dainty and angelic, but turns out she is a bit of a devil at times lol


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Willow got her name from my husband. He's a Buffy and Angel fan. One of his favorite characters is Willow.

Sasparilla got her name as remembrance to another dog that had blessed our lives and we missed horribly.

Aries got his name from The tv show Hercules and the fact that I love mythology. (Ps. He was going to be named Chaos, but after seeing a dog on tv with that name that made Chaos wherever he went, we decided against it.)


----------



## OrchardLane (Aug 30, 2008)

Rupert was named after Rupert Boneham (Survivor Cast Member) - from the day we met him our Rupert had an over the top competitive spirit but a sweet good nature to him. It just fit him. 

The hubby named Tia ... he liked the sound of it and it is a spanish name. 

Geddy was named by the hubby again. This time after Geddy Lee from the famous Canadian band Rush. Geddy is not your average Chihuahua. He stops traffic when we take him out into the city. He is constantly complimented and his ego has gotten a bit too big for my liking. Around our area he is known affectionately as "the Brad Pitt of the dog world" - *rolling my eyes* and I think he believes it because he acts like a rock star diva!!


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

I chose the name Babs on the way home with her. We were jokingly talking about our shepard mix thinking she was a bunny. Then one of my fav cartoons popped into my head. Tiny Toons (Looney Toons babies). Babs is the little girl bunny. 
Lovee was named from the breeder. It just fit her so well, we've kept it.


----------



## Choco (Jul 3, 2008)

By names for food and by color...

Choco - "Chocolate Balls" He's the beginning 
Nilla - "Vanilla Bean" Shes the end.


----------



## jaromi (Sep 2, 2008)

I thought long and hard to come up with gabrielle& harrison as i didnt want to regret it a couple of months down the road.I just simply named them as i would a skin son or daughter.And they both suit their names so well.


----------



## nicholeb5 (May 3, 2005)

Both my boys are named in honor of my dad, Harley is the Harley motorcycle my dad never got and Maverick is from the movie Top Gun that my dad and I used to watch.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

With Chopper, our first chi, I knew I wanted to teach him to ride the Harley with us and of course my husband wanted a cool name. I requested on another forum (before I found this wonderful forum) for any motorcycle/motorcycle names that everyone could come up with and Chopper was one of them. I mentioned it to my husband and he loved it, he was named before he ever came home. 

Ryleigh, well I was having a hard time. I had originally had another chi in mind but she did not fit the standards that I was looking for (I wanted a typey chi). The original chi was going to be called Pyper. Well when I decided to get Ryleigh (then called Bailey by the breeder) she did not look like a Pyper to me. I was watching TV and a female character was named Ryleigh. The moment her name was said I knew that was it. I just spelt it with the feminine version of Leigh.


----------



## Jules (May 11, 2008)

Meoqui (Mee-O-kee) is a place in Chihuahua so we thought that would be a nice link, it sounds sweet and unusual which suited her cause chis are very rare round here. We call her MiMi for short. I decided on her name before we bought her home, although it did take weeks to decide lol 
Milly isn't a chi but ah well I'll add her too. I had a keyring with all my keys on that had a cat called Milly on it, my children gave it to me. The picture on it was dead cute and it had a small heart charm on the bottom with the name Milly in it. When we went to pick her up it seemed to suit her and she was our new love so it went with the name in the heart. I find the longer you have a pet the more nicknames they get! Meoqui has yet to pick any up but Millys other nicknames are Milly Moolaa, Mill, Silly Milly,Millbar and Millber Billber....yup we are mad!!


----------



## Radar_Love (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow, there's so many good storied behind the names!!!


----------



## Elysia707 (Dec 9, 2008)

When I first went to meet her at the person's home that was selling her .. they had named her "Little Suzy"

Once I got her the name just didn't fit, so I named her Subie.
She answered to it right away esp since it isn't much difference. 

Subie= Subaru. I am very into cars just like I am my dogs


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

We had decided on the name Ben, but the moment we saw him he was just a 'Jack'. A Jack the lad.


----------



## Rosie's mom (Dec 3, 2008)

My mom actually named Rosie....she once saw a little Chi up for adoption in front of a Petsmart who was wearing a little Rose collar...we couldn't get her though because we already had 2 dogs. The moment we found Rosie, when we were driving her to the vet, my mom announced her name! It suits her though


----------



## Sushi'sMom (Dec 14, 2008)

I couldn't for the life of me think of a good name until one day my husband and I were out at a Japanese resturaunt and we were ordering Sushi and my hubby said well the new puppy won't be bigger than a piece of Sushi when you bring her home and so thats when we decided to name the new baby Sushi


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

My husband is Irish so i wanted an irish theme, My girls names are Sully after our surname, Fynn McCaul as in irish folklore but we changed the i to a y, and Rosie our 2nd rescue is Rosie O'Grady after the song.


----------



## 4chis (Dec 16, 2008)

My oldest chi is Peanut and that was easy because of his coloring and he was a tiny little peanut! Pixie was harder because she was INCREDIBLY tiny so we batted around names like Tinkerbelle, Mimi, Kitty but none of them fit and the a few days after we had her I called her Pixiestick and it stuck. Zoey came from my 7 year old and a show featuring a girl named Zoey Brooks, we named her on the way home. Dexter was named before I even met him, I saw his face and knew that it fit!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

Since Kozanna came from a puppy mill, I wanted her to be treatd like the princess she was meant to be, so her name is Princess Kozanna. It fits her very well. She's called Zanna sometimes.


----------



## Georgia24 (Jan 18, 2009)

I named my Georgia after one of my favorite songs, Ray Charles, Georgia On My Mind.


----------



## nadias_mom (Dec 23, 2008)

i named nadia after my favorite show... LOST !!! WOOHOOO hope everyone is watching the new episode on wednesday at 8/7 WOOHOO


----------



## Jenn4872 (Jan 9, 2009)

While I was looking for a puppy for my son, I kept a list of boy and girl names. I did this so when we got a pup I could just show the list to my son and he could pick a name from it. He probably would've picked weird name if I let him and I didn't really want to be outside calling "Nintendo" or something. LOL. Anyway, when I went to look at the pups...I just knew "Chico" should be his name but I was still gonna let my son decide since the pup was a surprise for him. At first he named him "Amigo" but about 5 hrs later he changed it to Chico...without any coaxing from me. He said he looked like a "Chico" more than an "Amigo"


----------



## Spagirl (Jan 22, 2009)

With our two Chi's we went through alot of names before we came up with Max and Cody.

Max is just one of the names that stuck with me even after my kids, and husband threw out some pretty crazy suggestions...

Cody was named after my husbands old dog that he really loved. After a short bit it sort of stuck with him, and now we have Max and Cody !


----------



## IHeartBK (Jan 27, 2009)

There's a lot of interesting stories here!

Brooklyn's name at the shelter was "Sugar". But that just didn't fit her personality. We spent quite some time going through websites full of names and then stumbled upon "Brooklyn". And it just fits. She's full of surprises. Even though she's the sweetest thing to us, she can get major attitude if she doesn't know you. So she's kinda street.


----------



## sweetsweet (Feb 19, 2009)

Den means 'black' in Vietnamese. Shiro, because I love Crayon Shin Chan. I named him after his dog.


----------



## Pepe&Thia'sMom (Feb 18, 2009)

Thia didnt have a name for about 4 or 5 days when I first got her I have 3 Annts who are very bossy so is she Thia means Annt in spanish so there you go Pepe reminded me of the cartoon Pepe La Puu he thinks he is such a ladys man he flurts with all my Female friends he is such a ham


----------



## jesshan (Sep 15, 2005)

Bramerita Lucifer (Bruce) was Brad's grandfather and Brad was a lot like Bruce so I decided to call him The Devils Own which was a film starring Brad Pitt - Brad got his name.

He has 2 daughters called Parkbow Thelma & Parkbow Louse (Elle & Lou) I also had an Ocean's 11 litter (Tess, Danny Ben) 
The latest one is Devil in Disguise (Guy)


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Rylie is my favorite name... really boring story, but that's how Rylie ended up getting her name.

Chloe's breeder called her Chloe, and I liked the name and couldn't think of anything better. It's another one of my favorite names. I debated between Chloe and Zoe, as well as the name Avery. I kept coming back to Chloe.

Ian named Tucker. I told him that it was his turn to come up with a name.

I only like giving my chis "human names."


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Poor Harley didn't have a name for almost a week. My nephew came over one day and I asked him what we should call him and he looked at the pup and he looked at me and he said "he looks like a Lewis to me". So he was almost a Lewis. My husband didn't want a typical chi name so we short listed a bunch of names and the final two were Harley and Lewis. The rest is history.

Simon was actually really easy. The first night I had him home we were throwing around names and I looked him straight in the face and started singing the theme song from this show that used to be on TV here in Canada when I was a kid "well you know my name is Simon...etc" and it just stuck.


----------



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

Our girl came with the name Peppy. I always though Peppy was a boys name. Well she responded to the name Peppy, so we wanted something similar with the ppa sound. So PIPPA is was.


----------



## NikkiGal (Feb 18, 2009)

My boyfriend didn't really want me to get him in the first place, but when I brought him home he was like "Oh!! I want to name him Rocco!!" haha


----------



## iheartchanel (Mar 22, 2009)

I picked Chanel (sha-nel) for my little girl, because I was looking for a tiny dog that was small enough to be carried around and when I found her at the humane society she reminded me of the pups that all the celebs have & I decided it would be perfect to name her after my favorite high fashion designer, CoCo Chanel.


----------



## SkylinexBleedsxRed (Apr 12, 2009)

Buster, My Uncle and I came up with. I can't really remember how it came about. I remember we were just talking about any kind of name to name him. I think he started just talking about my name is Buster Brown and I live in a shoe, And that is how Buster got his name. Bella got her name from a variety of things actually. Partly from Twilight and partly because I'm Italian. I liked the name Bella and it means Beautiful in Italian.


----------



## my4dogs (Apr 11, 2009)

My son has always wanted a chi, and both kids loved the Bev Hills Chihuahua movie. 

When they first laid eyes on this little guy, Grayson hollered out that he looked like "Papi" and that he should be called "Papi!"


----------



## kotton (Apr 19, 2009)

Kotton got her first name because the minute I saw her, I stammered on about how she looked like a little ball of cotton. It is with a K because that is a family thing, my mom named all the kids with a K so I couldn't break that!

She got Marie Louise middle name because whenever I was naughty as a kid my mom used my whole name...so we just decided on Marie after my sister and Louise after her 'nother momma. And you better believe she answers quick to her full name!! LOL


----------



## Jesslan (Jul 18, 2008)

When our chi first arrived as a foster her name was 'Chi Chi'. I couldn't get past the thought that Chi Chi was sort of an expected name for a chihuahua and I've always been partial to unique names. So I changed her name to 'Chianna'. I loved it as a temp name until she was adopted by a furever family. Little did I know within two days we'd be her furever family. LOL When we decided to adopt her I decided I wanted to give her a permanent name that was as close to Jesslan as I could think of. I finally decided on Jaelyn Love.


----------



## ~Olive~ (Apr 20, 2009)

Olive's name just came to me. I got some negative feedback so she became Zoey for a while but she remains Olive


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

hiro was named after hiro nakamura a character from the tv show heroes.


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

I've already posted about Jack's name before I got Ollie so i'll post again now! I seen a pup at the breeder's from another litter and I looked at him and named him Ollie. I wanted him at the time but didn't dare ask hubby (I thought we would only ever own one dog!). The name stuck in my head because I thought it was cute - even though I always thought if I EVER got another one it would be a girl.

Then I was offered Ollie as he needed a home - obviously I said yes! Got him home, restled with other names but Ollie just stood out for me - so Ollie Bollie Oberon he became!


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

Boo was originally named Piglet, but whenever I would talk to him, I'd call him my little boo-boo bear...and the name sort of stuck.

Poppet was the first thing that entered my head as I looked at him. I had just finished my student teaching and we had gone over the Crucible, so that might have been an influence. I had to name him quickly though because the shelter worker needed to fill out paperwork on his adoption, and it just "popped" into my head.

Tilly was named after Jennifer Tilly, an actress that I just adore. I hesitated on the name until I learned that a favorite chi of mine was called Chantilly Lace. It just seemed destined. They call their dog Lacey and I call mine Tilly. 

Pearl's name was given to her by the breeder, and I just chose not to change it. Not only does it seem to suit her personality...so genteel and delicate...but ever since I was a teenager, I'd wanted an animal to call Hester Prynne's Secret Sin (aka Pearl). When she came into our lives, it just seemed right.


----------



## itsAmy9 (Apr 6, 2009)

Kennedy is named after the daughter I never had...
Hercules- My father gave me the dog and he had named him. Hercules is 12 lbs wet and he will always be much bigger than baby Kennedy. so funny, I think.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

Randomcallalily said:


> Olive's name just came to me. I got some negative feedback so she became Zoey for a while but she remains Olive



Who didn't like 'Olive' as a name??? I love that name! I'm glad it stuck!

Lily just came to me too. I was getting in my car to go pick her up and I thought, "I'm going to name her Lily!" Fortunately it suits her beautifully!


----------



## zaek1 (May 2, 2009)

One of mine just got a name this morning. His name is Tamale. I was recording all the babies weights and since he didn't have a name I just wrote tan male. I was rushing to write it down b/c the phone rang and when I came back and read it I noticed I forgot to write the n in tan and itstead of tanmale it said tamale. LOL


----------



## crawlpinkieandgir (May 11, 2009)

Crawl was the First chi I got I named him after son-in-law i love that movie and his personality fit perfect for his name. I then got pinkie from the local shelter her orginal name was peanut but my my fiance kept calling her pinkie; said she looked like pinkie from pinkie and the brain cartoon. Gir i named from invader zim another cartoon character but hes so adorable and cute that this name also fit with the dogs personality. Just have to see the show to know what im talking about.. lol


----------



## CherryFairy (May 18, 2009)

It took me almost 8 hours to think of a name for my baby. But I finally decided on Chewbacca AKA Chewy for short. He is soft and furry, but he isn't longhaired, and he is cream colored.


----------



## Bella~n~Wiley's mom (May 14, 2009)

Wiley because within days of getting him, my son found out that if you howled, Wiley would howl too! And he sounded just like a baby Wiley Coyote! Fortunately he ONLY howls if one of the kids does it first. And of course every new person that enters our house gets to experience this phenomena. 

Isabella because it just seemed to fit her personality, dainty, proper, polite, sweet, but Bella for short.


----------



## iheartchanel (Mar 22, 2009)

Bella~n~Wiley's mom said:


> Wiley because within days of getting him, my son found out that if you howled, Wiley would howl too! And he sounded just like a baby Wiley Coyote! Fortunately he ONLY howls if one of the kids does it first. And of course every new person that enters our house gets to experience this phenomena.
> 
> Isabella because it just seemed to fit her personality, dainty, proper, polite, sweet, but Bella for short.


I just discovered a few days ago that Chanel howls too. Its so cute.


----------

